# [ruby] Maj vers ruby 2.1

## sebB

Aujourd'hui

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.1.6-r1:2.1::gentoo [1.9.3_p551-r1:1.9::gentoo, 2.0.0_p645:2.0::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" 9 165 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.2.5-r1::gentoo [2.2.5::gentoo] USE="-server {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/rubygems-10::gentoo [9::gentoo] RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6-r1::gentoo [0.9.6::gentoo] USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.2-r1::gentoo [1.8.0::gentoo] USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21%* (-jruby%)" 149 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.11::gentoo [1.4.9::gentoo] USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21%*" 111 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r2::gentoo [4.0.1-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21%*" 0 KiB

Total: 8 packages (7 upgrades, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 9 435 KiB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r2::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.1.6-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

>=virtual/rubygems-10 ruby_targets_ruby21

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.1.6-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-10::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-ruby/json-1.8.2-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r2::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby21]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p551-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-2.2.5-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby19]

>=dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6-r1 ruby_targets_ruby21

.

.

.

```

Donc maintenant faut obligatoirement RUBY_TARGETS="ruby 19 ruby20 ruby21" dans le make.conf

C'est utile de garder les 3 versions ou je peux simplement mettre RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21"? et ainsi virer le reste.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc maintenant faut obligatoirement RUBY_TARGETS="ruby 19 ruby20 ruby21" dans le make.conf 
> 
> 

 

J'ai eu le cas aujourd'hui, et à mon avis c'est un bug. Essaye de re-synchroniser dans quelques heures. Si çà en est pas un, çà craint.

Pour la petite histoire, lorsque j'ai eu cette sortie, je suis remonté jusqu'au paquet original installé qui faisait que ruby était envoyé dans le calcul des dépendances, j'ai désinstallé le paquet en question, et emerge -uDN world && emerge --depclean -ask.

----------

## sebB

Je sais pas s'il s'agit d'un bug. J'attends quelques jours pour faire la maj voir si ca bouge sur le forum.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-979626-view-next.html?sid=8716ef929a1aa2a4b04fcc0cf9286a09 (fin 2013)

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=518094#c8

J'avoue que j'ai de plus en plus de mal a comprendre la logique.

J'ai de plus en plus de paquets en ~amd64 suite à la décision de supprimer des ebuilds trop anciens.

Il y a 2 mois, j'avais ouvert un bug pour que des paquets qui dépendent de qt4 ne soient pas supprimés. On m'a gentiment fait comprendre que qt5 devait être stabilisé très rapidement et que, soit je passais à qt5, sois je créais mon overlay perso afin de bénéficier de ces anciennes versions.

Il a fallu que je passe à qt5 qui je viens de vérifier dépends de ruby...

----------

## netfab

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Il a fallu que je passe à qt5 qui je viens de vérifier dépends de ruby...

 

Çà je ne sais pas. Et à la limite çà ne me gêne pas.

Là où je pense qu'il y a bug, c'est que par défaut l'utilisateur ne doit pas avoir a (re)définir la variable RUBY_TARGETS dans le make.conf, puisqu'elle est censée être définie par le profil, de la même manière que la variable PYTHON_TARGETS d'ailleurs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ grep -B 2 RUBY_TARGETS= "$(portageq get_repo_path / gentoo)"/profiles/base/make.defaults
> 
> # Manuel Rüger <mrueg@gentoo.org> (16 Mar 2014)
> ...

 

----------

## sebB

On est d'accords, mais je me posais la question si un changement avait eu lieu

Bug ouvert

----------

